# any good dog trainers near Hanover Park Illinois



## germanshep26 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am looking for a real good place to train my 4 month old German Shepherd puppy can anyone please help me


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Isn't the German Shepherd Dog Club of Chicago in Hanover Park...google them and see what they have to offer. I can't vouch for them myself but I'm part of a GSD club and I enjoy the training they offer.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Isn't the German Shepherd Dog Club of Chicago in Hanover Park...google them and see what they have to offer. I can't vouch for them myself but I'm part of a GSD club and I enjoy the training they offer.


I myself have never been here but everyone I have talked to did not recommend it. If its not that bad...let us know, I might try it if I can get good feed back.


----------



## germanshep26 (Jul 24, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I myself have never been here but everyone I have talked to did not recommend it. If its not that bad...let us know, I might try it if I can get good feed back.


there is a class this Wednesday I will try it and get back to you and let you know how it was


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

I do go to the German Shepherd Dog Training Club of Chicago (in Hanover Park) on Wednesday evenings and Sunday mornings with my ~5 month puppy. I find it to be a great experience for Bella (our puppy) and for the price ($6 each time) it is very reasonable. Sometimes it can get crowded (~20 dogs), so we use it to learn specific things to work on.

I can only comment on the puppy class, but do know they have higher level classes that eventually lead into specific training applications - obedience, tracking, agility, etc.

If you didn't make it this past Wednesday then I would definitely at least give it a try.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I took my dog for her first agility class and I really liked the instructor...she also trains at the GSD club in Hanover Park.


----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

I also go to the german shepherd training club in Hanover Park. One of the great things about it is the classes are drop in and only $6. So there is no signing up and paying hundreds of dollars and not liking it. The trainers are pretty good, but yes it does get a little chaotic in there sometimes, especially the first few months of every year. If you ever have any specific behavioral problems talk to Vince. He has gone above and beyond working with us privately to fix our issues at no extra cost.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

This subection is slow so hopefully I dont get called out for pulling up old threads? I went to gsd club of chicago tonight, i shouldve started a few weeks ago. 
There were well behaved dogs there, something me and Apache arent used to. The beginners class was good but Im gonna critique it.-
No info, just start and do as im saying. We started with sits, then stays, there was time to do it over and over but it felt like math class when the teacher moved onto the next thing while me and apache were finishing up our previous exercise. It wasnt a scheduled class so we jumped into the deep end for a first class, but apache did great. We moved on to stays, and then heels? I hadnt gotten heels yet but she did great at it. And food avoidance? shes a chow hound but I had her looking at me vs the food on the ground in 5 seconds Shes great. 
Im still looking into shutz clubs.


----------

